# Dyslexia if u r easily offended then don't read this one



## garyv6 (Jul 24, 2010)

A dyslexic walks into a library and says:

"Air in the hands motherstickers, this is a fuckup!"


----------



## fiftyish (Oct 6, 2010)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

:lol: :lol: i actually lol now everyone is looking at me in the office :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

sorry im a bit slow - thought the joke was actually in the title


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

Dyslexics of the world untie!


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

FCUK is swearing to us dyslexics, bastards :lol:


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

what about the dyslexic satanist who sold his soul to santa


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol: brilliant


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Joe


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

Or the dyslexic, agnostic, insomniac, who used to lie awake all night wondering if there really was a dog.


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

Dyslexia 
Lures 
KO


----------



## ScoTTish (Jun 26, 2008)

I might get offended as a member of DNA. (National Dyslexia Association)


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Did you hear about the dyslexic devil worshipper who sold his soul to Santa?

Or the dyslexic pimp who ended up buying a warehouse?


----------

